# It's not a SF Flying Car but fly it does



## Parson (May 7, 2009)

One of my great disappointments in the present is that in my youth there were many who thought that there would be flying cars in the 21st. Century. So far no flying car like is ubiquitous in SF. But here is a new wrinkle on a flying car that you might be able to purchase in the next year, and possibly at a somewhat affordable price 

Jungle Aviation with a Flying Car â€“ The Maverick Flying Buggy - Popular Mechanics


----------



## Dave (May 8, 2009)

But that's a Steampunk flying car! 

Paragliding rather that jet engines! Even Chitty Chitty Bang Bang looked more like a SF flying car than that.

You know there have been many times when I've been stuck in London traffic and wished I could just take off over the top of the cars in front. The problem would be finding a space to land again.


----------



## Parson (May 8, 2009)

Dave said:


> But that's a Steampunk flying car!
> 
> Paragliding rather that jet engines! Even Chitty Chitty Bang Bang looked more like a SF flying car than that.
> 
> You know there have been many times when I've been stuck in London traffic and wished I could just take off over the top of the cars in front. The problem would be finding a space to land again.



How about just buzzing over a parking lot and yelling "Out of the way! Incoming!"


----------

